# Getting desktop computer to Thailand



## Morrison (Jan 9, 2010)

hi,
i hope you guys might be able to help.
I am going ot be in Thailand fora few months as of around a months time.

I need to bring my desktop computer plus a music keyboard nd some small speakers with me so as I can work whilst I am in Thailand (I am a musician and taking a little time to work in Thailand rather than the UK).

The equipment is heavy and so i guess I will be charged a huge amount in excess luggage if I fly with it. I have a couple of other heavy things I need to bring as well so am probably looking at 120 kilos!!!

I don't have the option of using a laptop as I need the functionality of a desk top. Plus i ned the speakers etc.

Now i own the equipment and will be taking it back out of the country but it sems like I might still have problems with customs if I was to ship it?

Can anyone advise me please on what my best course of action would be?

Many thanks!


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

If you ship it you will be stung for import tax - they will base thius on the value you put on it - shipping is usually mset on size rather than weight so can still work out much cheaper (although it is slow and you will use up a day at customs).

Do you really need to use your own speakers? It may be cheaper to use headphones or buy a set of speakers here.

Also, do not tell customs or anyone elkse you will be working whilst here, even if its for use back at hom only. Without a work permit it is illegal here. Full stop (even unpaid work is technically illegal). 

You no longer have to declare electronic equipment coming in (used to be a form for it to prove you were taking it out again). I know people that bring their guitars, trumpets and all manor of other things and never have an issue.

Getting stuff here thatr is bulky is allways a problem and an uncertain one as to cost too.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh just thought they may ask to examine the harddrive on your machine - its rare but has happened - they are looking for illegal software (which they can't real tell if it is or isn't unless obvious) and porn - so beware if you have a drive full of "boys" movies


----------

